# Comanche second leisure battery



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Decided to fit a second leisure battery to my new comanche. Bought the same 1 as the original fit, an elecsol. Turns out that the hole is slightly smaller than the battery. Not a great layout me thinks. Decided to remove the black plastic strips on the left of the box and make them a tad slimmer but found out that they are held in with 3 screws 1 of which is hidden by the metal bracket that supports the locker. All in all a right royal pain when I thought it would be a 5 minute job!! Be warned!!


----------

